
Show HN: Introducing Moya Techblog, a blogging engine for coders and photographers - billowycoat
https://www.willmcgugan.com/blog/tech/post/moya-tech-blog/
======
billowycoat
If anyone is interested, I blogged about how to deploy Techblog to Heroku.

[https://www.willmcgugan.com/blog/tech/post/deploy-moya-
tech-...](https://www.willmcgugan.com/blog/tech/post/deploy-moya-tech-blog-
with-heroku/)

